# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Κρύσταλλο 16MHz και τάση ταλάντωσης

## cdesp

Έχω ένα κρύσταλλο 16Mhz το οποίο χρησιμοποιώ σε μΕ και σε 2 cpld.
Το σήμα το περνάω από ένα 74HCT393 και παίρνω μικρότερες συχνότητες 8,4,2 κλπ
στον μΕ δίνω 2 και θα πάει μελλοντικά μέχρι 4.
Στα cpld δίνω το 16 που βγάζει ο κρύσταλλος το οποίο έτσι και αλλιώς περνάει από ένα 74HCT04 για να κάνει την ταλάντωση.
Το πρόβλημα είναι στο CPLD το οποίο δουλεύει σωστά (εννοώ βγάζει το αποτέλεσμα που θέλω) αλλά όχι σταθερά μόνο όταν του δώσω τάση 3,5v.
Αυτά δουλεύουν και σε 3.3 και σε 5 volt.
Υποψιάζομαι ότι μάλλον φταίει η ταλάντωση του κρυστάλλου γιατί στα 16MHz ταλαντώνεται από 1,2V εως 2,7V .
Έχω δοκιμάσει να αλλάξω τους πυκνωτές των 22pf μήπως και αυξηθεί το εύρος της τάσης αλλά τίποτα.
Τα 8Mhz έχουν κανονική κυματομορφή από κοντά στο 0 μέχρι 4 και κάτι volt.
Πήρα και 32mhz κρύσταλλο αλλά εκεί η ταλάντωση είναι ακόμη χειρότερη πάει μέχρι 2 volt.

Το κύκλωμα που χρησιμοποιώ είναι αυτό : http://www.jmargolin.com/project2/image036.jpg
Η τροφοδοσία στο κύκλωμα είναι 5v.

Υπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να κάνω για να αυξήσω την τάση στην ταλάντωση;

----------


## sabouras

εαν εχεις ελευθερο ενα ακομη hex inverter μεσα στο 74HCT04 δωσε την εξοδο του ταλαντωτη σου.
επισης αυτο νομίζω οτι θα σε βοηθησει
http://www.eit.lth.se/fileadmin/eit/...scillators.pdf

----------


## cdesp

Το έχω περάσει και από δυο ακόμη αλλά δεν αυξάνει το εύρος.

Μήπως με κάποιο transistor θα μπορούσε να αυξηθεί αλλά δεν έχω εμπειρία σε αυτά.

----------


## chip

οπωσδήποτε πρέπει να περνάει από buffer... επίσης στο buffer να έχεις πυκωντή 0,1μF (όπως φυσικά και στα ποδαράκια τροφοδοσίας του CPLD)

επίσης να μην είναι μεγάλο το καλώδιο που συνδέει την έξοδο του buffer με την είσοδο clk του cpld και επίσης καθάρισε από πιθανές σολντερίνες ή υπολοίματα κόλησης τα πόδια clk του CPLD και την έξοδο του buffer γιατί αυτά θα μπορούσαν να αυξήσουν την χωρητικότητα και να έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα αργό rise και fall time....  Βασικό!! Τα cpld είναι πολύ ευαίσθητα σε αυτό το θέμα και θέλουν rise/ fall τιμε μικρότερο από 40nsec (γι αυτό είπα και για τον πυκνωτή στην τροφοδοσία του buffer)


ποιο cpld χρησιμοποιείς? κάποια που δουλεύουν και σε 5 και σε 3,3 θέλουν 5 στον πυρήνα και 5 ή 3,3 στην τροφοδοσία εισόδου/εξόδου....

----------


## cdesp

Τα cpld είναι το xc9572 και το xc95108 και έχουν πυκνωτή κανονικά.
Τώρα έβαλα και στον inverter δεν έχει διαφορά.
Έχω φτιάξει ένα κύκλωμα σε raster μόνο για το clock και ελέγχω την έξοδο να δω την κυματομορφή αν θα ανέβει πάνω από 4v.
 Γενικά όσο μεγαλύτερο κρύσταλλο βάζω τόσο πέφτει η τάση της ταλάντωσης.
Με το ίδιο κύκλωμα έχω δοκιμάσει 4, 14 και 32 mhz. το 4 βγάζει μέχρι 5 volt 
το 14Mhz από 0  έως 3.2 και το 32Mhz από 965 έως 1,7v

----------


## SeAfasia

Χρήστο Καλημέρα, 
με τον εσωτερικό ταλαντωτή του controller τι παίζει; 
pic ή avr ή arduino έχεις για να οδηγήσεις τα δυο οθονακια;

----------


## SV1JRT

> Το έχω περάσει και από δυο ακόμη αλλά δεν αυξάνει το εύρος.
> 
> Μήπως με κάποιο transistor θα μπορούσε να αυξηθεί αλλά δεν έχω εμπειρία σε αυτά.




Αυτό που χρειάζεσαι για να ανεβάσεις την τάση και να "στρώσεις" την ταλάντωση είναι ένα "*Schmitt Trigger*".
Π.Χ το *74HC14 / 74HCΤ14*

.

----------


## cdesp

> Χρήστο Καλημέρα, 
> με τον εσωτερικό ταλαντωτή του controller τι παίζει; 
> pic ή avr ή arduino έχεις για να οδηγήσεις τα δυο οθονακια;



Δεν σε κατάλαβα, σε ποια οθονάκια αναφέρεσαι;
Επίσης για ποιον controller;

Τα 16mhz τα δίνω στο ένα cpld και παράγει το hsync,vsync, pixel clock + κάποια άλλα σήματα που θέλω.
και στο άλλο cpld παράγονται τα pixel τα οποία διαβάζει από μνήμη ram.
Λόγω όμως του ότι η ταλάντωση δεν είναι καλή δημιουργούνται προβλήματα στο σήμα.

Ασπρόμαυρο pal σήμα παράγω βασικά το οποίο σταθεροποιείται κάπως όταν στο 2ο cpld έχω τάση 3,5V.

----------


## cdesp

> Αυτό που χρειάζεσαι για να ανεβάσεις την τάση και να "στρώσεις" την ταλάντωση είναι ένα "*Schmitt Trigger*".
> Π.Χ το *74HC14 / 74HCΤ14*
> 
> .



Δυστυχώς δεν έχω τέτοια αλλά θα παραγγείλω, βέβαια θα πάρει κάνα μήνα να 'ρθούν  :Rolleyes:  .
Ελπίζω να γίνει δουλειά.

----------


## cdesp

Αν πάρω και κάνα τέτοιο θα γίνει η δουλειά ;
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1KHz-to-33MH...item5d3345d412

----------


## SeAfasia

> Δεν σε κατάλαβα, σε ποια οθονάκια αναφέρεσαι;
> Επίσης για ποιον controller;
> 
> Τα 16mhz τα δίνω στο ένα cpld και παράγει το hsync,vsync, pixel clock + κάποια άλλα σήματα που θέλω.
> και στο άλλο cpld παράγονται τα pixel τα οποία διαβάζει από μνήμη ram.
> Λόγω όμως του ότι η ταλάντωση δεν είναι καλή δημιουργούνται προβλήματα στο σήμα.
> 
> Ασπρόμαυρο pal σήμα παράγω βασικά το οποίο σταθεροποιείται κάπως όταν στο 2ο cpld έχω τάση 3,5V.



Χρήστο έκανα λαθος, αλλο κατάλαβα φίλε. 
Το cpld είναι xilinx?

----------


## cdesp

Ναι Xilinx είναι.
Έχω παραγγείλει και μερικά altera και περιμένω να 'ρθουν να δω μήπως είναι καλύτερα.

----------


## SeAfasia

με βάση το manual του cpld ή κάποιο σχηματικό ακολουθείς;

----------


## chip

τα βασικά σου λάθη είναι
Αν κατάλαβα καλά μειώνεις την τάση στα 3,5V και στο 74HCT ενώ το 74hct είναι μόνο για 5V λειτουργεία! Πρέπει να βάλεις 74hc και για την ακρίβεια αφού θέλεις ταλαντωτή 74hcu04 (προσωπικά του δουλεύο ως τα 20-25ΜΗζ ποιο πάνω δεν έχω δοκιμάσει...)
κάνε λοιπον ταλαντωτή με 74hcu04 (το u έχει μεγάλη σημασία.... χωρίς u δεν δουλεύει) αλλά καλύτερα να βάλεις κρυσταλικό ταλαντωτη γιατι σε αυτές τις συχνότητες πιθανόν να χρειαστεί και κάποιο πηνιάκι για να εργαστεί ο κρύσταλλος στην αρμονική και όχι στη βασική....

το κύκλωμα που δείχνεις είναι το προτινόμενο κύκλωμα ταλαντωτή από τους κατασκευαστές με 74hcu όχι με 74hc που γράφει εκεί έχει λάθος! Λογικά επίσης θα παίζει και με 74hc14

λάθος πολύ βασικό δεύτερο.....
Τα XC9500 CPLD θέλουν τροφοδοσία του πυρήνα υποχρεωτικά 5V δυνατότητα για 3,3V έχουν μόνο για τις εισόδους εξόδους....

επίσης ο ταλαντωτής σε raster λόγω χωρητικοτήτων και αυτεπαγωγών μεγάλων καλοδίων μάλλον δεν θα έχει καθαρό clk και με rise/fall τιμε καλύτερο (μικρότερο) από 40nsec και κατα συνέπεια το cpld δεν θα δουλευει σωστα (μπορεί να δουλεύει και να τρελενεται.. να χάνει παλμούς ή άλλες στιγμές να παίρνει έναν παλμο και να συμπεριφέρεται σα να πήρε 5 παλμούς...)


όταν λέω κρυσταλικό ταλαντωτή εννοώ κάτι τέτοιο
http://www.ebay.com/itm/OSC-16MHZ-50...item51c395672a

----------


## chip

Τα EPM7000 της altera (ανταγωνιστική σειρά της xc9500 της xilinx) πρακτικά τις ίδιες παραξενιές έχουν αν και το altera λογισμικό βολεύει πολύ περισσότερο (στην δωρεάν έκδοση) αφού έχει πολύ καλές βιβλιοθήκες για αντίστοιχα με TTL και έχει και εύκολο simulation...

----------


## cdesp

> τα βασικά σου λάθη είναι
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά μειώνεις την τάση στα 3,5V και στο 74HCT ενώ το 74hct είναι μόνο για 5V λειτουργεία! Πρέπει να βάλεις 74hc και για την ακρίβεια αφού θέλεις ταλαντωτή 74hcu04 (προσωπικά του δουλεύο ως τα 20-25ΜΗζ ποιο πάνω δεν έχω δοκιμάσει...)
> κάνε λοιπον ταλαντωτή με 74hcu04 (το u έχει μεγάλη σημασία.... χωρίς u δεν δουλεύει) αλλά καλύτερα να βάλεις κρυσταλικό ταλαντωτη γιατι σε αυτές τις συχνότητες πιθανόν να χρειαστεί και κάποιο πηνιάκι για να εργαστεί ο κρύσταλλος στην αρμονική και όχι στη βασική....
> 
> λάθος πολύ βασικό δεύτερο.....
> Τα XC9500 CPLD θέλουν τροφοδοσία του πυρήνα υποχρεωτικά 5V δυνατότητα για 3,3V έχουν μόνο για τις εισόδους εξόδους....
> 
> επίσης ο ταλαντωτής σε raster λόγω χωρητικοτήτων και αυτεπαγωγών μεγάλων καλοδίων μάλλον δεν θα έχει καθαρό clk και με rise/fall τιμε καλύτερο (μικρότερο) από 40nsec και κατα συνέπεια το cpld δεν θα δουλευει σωστα (μπορεί να δουλεύει και να τρελενεται.. να χάνει παλμούς ή άλλες στιγμά να παίρνει έναν παλμο και να συμπεριφέρεται σα να πήρε 5 παλμούς...)



Την τάση την μειώνω μόνο στο XC95108 πουθενά αλλού τα υπόλοιπα έχουν 5V και αυτό το έκανα γιατί μόνο έτσι σταθεροποιείται κάπως η εικόνα στο monitor.
Το κρύσταλλο που έχω στο κύκλωμα δεν είναι σε raster απλά για δοκιμές τώρα έφτιαξα ένα άλλο κύκλωμα σε raster για να κάνω δοκιμές.
Ο κρυσταλλικός ταλαντωτής είναι κάτι άλλο από τον κρύσταλλο;

----------


## chip

το 95108 έχει δύο ομάδες από πιν τροφοδοσίας τα* vccint που τροφοδοτούν το πυρήνα και υποχρεωτικά είναι για 5V*
και τα *VCCIO που εκεί μπορείς να δώσεις είτε 3,3 είτε 5* ανάλογα με το σε ποιά τάση δουλεύει το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα

----------


## cdesp

Ναι έτσι είναι γι' αυτό και στην πλακέτα μου τα τροφοδοτώ και τα δύο μαζί με 5v.
Αλλά κατεβάζοντας την τάση  περιέργως λειτουργεί και με 3,5v και λειτουργεί όπως θα πρεπε να λειτουργεί στα 5.
Αυτό που θέλω είναι να λειτουργεί φυσικά στα 5v όπως όλα τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## cdesp

> Αυτό που χρειάζεσαι για να ανεβάσεις την τάση και να "στρώσεις" την ταλάντωση είναι ένα "*Schmitt Trigger*".
> Π.Χ το *74HC14 / 74HCΤ14*
> 
> .



Τελικά βρήκα ένα 74hc14 και το έβαλα αλλά δεν ανεβάζει την τάση απλά ομαλοποιεί πολύ το σήμα συνεχίζει δηλαδή να είναι μέχρι 3volt.
Εννοείται ότι το 74hc14 τροφοδοτείται με 5V.

----------


## chip

δεν κατάλαβα....
σου δουλεύει όπως πρέπει με 5V
σου δουλεύει όπως πρέπει και με 3,5V αν και ο κατασκευαστής λέει να του βάλεις 5V
και ψάχνεις γιατί δεν δουλεύει καλά στα 3,3? μα αφου ο κατασκευαστής λέει οτι ο πυρήνας θέλει 5...

o ταλαντωτής αυτού του τύπου το ξαναλέω δεν είναι για 74hc αλλά για 74hcu.... ή έστω 74hc14
το hcu δεν έχει διπλό buffering εσωτερικά και με την 10M αντίσταστη μετατρέπεται σε schmitt trigger ενώ το 74hc δεν μετατρέπεται... το 74hc είναι schmitt trigger από την κατασκευή του. αυτό το κύκλωμα ταλάντωσης απαιτεί schmitt trigger....

----------


## cdesp

με 5v *δεν* λειτουργεί σωστά 
μόνο με 3.5v λειτουργεί καλά.
αυτό που ψάχνω είναι να λειτουργεί σωστά με την τάση στα 5v όπως θα έπρεπε και γι αυτό λέω ότι στην πλακέτα μου και οι δυο τάσεις είναι ενωμένες για λειτουργία στα 5v.
Αν θες να βγάλω και κάνα video για να δεις τι εννοώ σωστά και τι λάθος στην λειτουργία.

----------


## cdesp

> δεν κατάλαβα....
> 
> 
> o ταλαντωτής αυτού του τύπου το ξαναλέω δεν είναι για 74hc αλλά για 74hcu.... ή έστω 74hc14
> το hcu δεν έχει διπλό buffering εσωτερικά και με την 10M αντίσταστη μετατρέπεται σε schmitt trigger ενώ το 74hc δεν μετατρέπεται... το 74hc είναι schmitt trigger από την κατασκευή του. αυτό το κύκλωμα ταλάντωσης απαιτεί schmitt trigger....



Αν βάλω στην θέση του 74hct04 το 74hc14 τότε δεν λειτουργεί η ταλάντωση καθόλου.
Αν βάλω το 74hct04 τότε ταλαντώνεται μέχρι τα 3v στα 16MHz και 
αν μετά πάρω την έξοδο και την περάσω από το 74HC14 τότε χωρίς να αλλάζει το peak στα volt ομαλοποιεί την κυματομορφή.

74hcu δεν έχω αν είναι να παραγγείλω και από αυτά 74hcu04 εννοείς έτσι όχι 14

Video σχετικά με το πρόβλημα : http://youtu.be/y45ynz0042Y

----------


## chip

αν είναι να παραγγείλεις 74hcu καλύτερα πάρε κρυσταλικό ταλαντωτή σαν αυτό
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw...or+5v&_sacat=0

αλλά πριν παραγγείλεις κάτι δοκίμασε με αυτά που έχεις έναν ταλαντωτή με δύο πύλες 74hct04 σαν αυτόν που φαίνεται στο σχέδιο του amstrad 464
http://www.grimware.org/doku.php/doc...amstrad.cpc464

(πατα σε έκεινο το εικονιδιάκι με τα τέσσερα βελάκια στο πανω αριστερό μέρος του σχεδίου για να κάνει μεγένθυνση)

----------


## cdesp

το χω ήδη παραγγείλει και θα ρθει σύντομα σε καμιά βδομάδα από ισραήλ. 
Θα πάρω και αυτό που προτείνεις όλο και κάπου θα χρειαστεί.
Η δοκιμή αύριο.

----------


## cdesp

το έκανα το σχέδιο του Amstrad ταλαντώνει κανονικά αλλά πάλι από 1v έως 2,5v.
να σημειώσω ότι το 7400 που είχα ήταν 74ls00 δεν έχω άλλου τύπου.

----------


## cdesp

Έφτιαξα και αυτό το κύκλωμα με το 74hc14
http://www.chatzones.co.uk/discus/me...2743/13038.jpg

και λειτουργεί στα 10mhz χωρίς να βάλω κρύσταλλο
αν βάλω ενα στα 4Mhz πάει στα 12 δηλαδή το τριπλασιάζει
τέλος έβαλα και ένα που είχα στα 14.74 και ταλαντώνεται εκεί στα 14.74
Η τάση είναι σταθερή από 1v έως 3,2v και είναι η καλύτερη που έχω πετύχει μέχρι στιγμής
δυστυχώς τον 16Mhz τον έχω κολλήσει στην πλακέτα και δεν μπορώ να δω τι γίνεται
Ο 32Mhz που έβαλα δεν ταλαντώνεται καθόλου.
αυτές οι μετρήσεις με την αντίσταση στα 1,5K

με αντίσταση 3,3K
Ο 32Mhz είναι ασταθής στα 7Mhz
O 4.43 Mhz επίσης ασταθής στα 7
και ο 4 επίσης


με αντίσταση 4,7K
Ο 4mHz και οι υπόλοιποι στα 5 που ταλαντώνεται έτσι και αλλιώς και χωρίς κρύσταλλο;;;
ο 14,7 στα 14,7 από 1,3v έως 3,4v

----------


## chip

αυτον του amstrad φτιάξε με το 74hct04 Το 7400 το έχει σε συνδεσμολογία πύλης not οπότε εσύ αντί δύο nand θα βάλεις δύο not......
παντως θα περίμενα να εργαζόταν και με το 74ls00

----------


## cdesp

> αυτον του amstrad φτιάξε με το 74hct04 Το 7400 το έχει σε συνδεσμολογία πύλης not οπότε εσύ αντί δύο nand θα βάλεις δύο not......
> παντως θα περίμενα να εργαζόταν και με το 74ls00



Το κανα και αυτό κάπως καλύτερα είναι 
Η τάση κυμαίνεται από 1,5 έως 3,5 volt για κρύσταλλο 14.74Mhz λογικά είναι μέσα στα TTL volt levels.
O 32mhz δεν ταλαντώνεται καθόλου.
θα περιμένω να ρθουν οι 16MHz κρύσταλλοι για να το δοκιμάσω μια που ο ένας που έχω είναι ήδη κολλημένος.
Πάντως και ένα 16MHz 4pin που έχω το ίδιο χάλια είναι στην ταλάντωση.
Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.

----------


## chip

να σαι καλά... όχι στα 32mhz δεν θα ταλαντώσει κανένα από αυτά τα κυκλώματα... για 32mhz σίγουρα θα απαιτείται και κάποιο πηνιάκι στο κύκλωμα... και συχνά τα φτιάχνουν και με τρανζίστορ και στη συνέχεια βάζουν απομόνωση με πύλες...

άλλωστε τα 32mhz είναι στα όρια της συχνότητας λειτουργίας αυτών των ολοκληρωμένων και γενικά θα ταν καλύτερα κάποιος να κοιτάξει σε κάποια ποιο γρήγορη οικογένεια (πχ 74f)

και με 3,5 θα πρέπει να εργάζεται πολύ καλά το cpld... μου έχει τύχει και ολοκληρωμένος ταλαντωτής που 3.5 εβγαζε... όμως αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι να είναι καλο το rise και fall time

----------


## chip

ο παλμογράφος που χρησιμοποιείς δείχνει το σήμα καθαρό τετράγωνο? η το δείχνει να πηγαίνει προς ημίτονο?
τι εύρος ζώνης έχει? Άρχιζει να μου πηγαίνει το μυαλό μήπως ο παλμογράφος δεν δείχνει το σωστό πλάτος λόγω συχνότητας...

----------


## cdesp

Ο παλμογράφος μου είναι ο DSO-2250 που λέει ότι έχει 100Mhz Bandwidth.
Παρ' όλα αυτά η κυματομορφή είναι ημιτονοειδής.
Πάντως oi παραγόμενες συχνότητες από το 74hct393 που βγάζει τα 8,4,2,1Mhz είναι επίσης ημιτονοειδής αλλά το vpp είναι 5.2v όχι 2.2v που βγάζει στα 16Mhz.

----------


## chip

μάλλον κάτι σημβαίνει με τον παλμογράφο σου....
μήπως έχεις κάποια ρύθμιση για low pass filter...
η επίσης... μήπως έχεις το probe (με την αντισοιχη ρύθμιση στον παλμογράφο) στο 1x? *Για να έχεις μεγάλο bandwidth πρέπει να το έχεις ρυθμισμένο στο 10x  (και φυσικά και τον παλμογράφο ρυθμισμένο οτι το probe θα έχει το διακοπτάκι στο 10x)*

----------


## cdesp

Τελικά το πρόβλημα με την εικόνα λύθηκε (όχι του κρυστάλλου αυτός μάλλον λειτουργεί σωστά) βάζοντας το κύκλωμα που παράγει το video σήμα σε διαφορετική τροφοδοσία χωρίς ούτε καν κοινή γείωση.
Δεν περίμενα να λειτουργεί αλλά λειτουργεί οκ. Εκτός αν το τροφοδοτικό που έχω έχει κοινή γείωση στις 2 του τροφοδοσίες. Αν όμως τις ενώσω εγώ πάλι δεν λειτουργεί σωστά.
Πιθανολογώ ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα θορύβου στις γείωση.

Και οι δυο τροφοδοσίες είναι στα 5V.

----------


## chip

τι εννοείς κύκλωμα που παράγει το video σήμα? κάποιο αναλογικό κύκλωμα είναι?
και τώρα δεν υπάρχει κοινό gnd? 
το μυαλό μου πάει σε πολύ ισχυρό σήμα.... (μεγαλύτερο πλάτος από όσο πρέπει)

----------


## cdesp

Εννοώ το CPLD που παράγει τα Pixel τα οποία μετά μαζί με το CSync πηγαίνει σε ένα ad724 και βγάζει pal σήμα.
Ναι δεν έχω κοινό gnd αλλά λειτουργεί μια χαρά (εκτός αν το gnd ενώνεται μέσα στο τροφοδοτικό μου το οποίο έχει δυο τροφοδοσίες).
Για να γίνω πιο σαφής εκτός από το cpld που παράγει τα pixel όλα τα άλλα cpld(για το csync),μνήμες, επεξεργαστής, άλλα cpld είναι σε δικιά τους τροφοδοσία.

----------


## chip

ναι αλλά όλα πρέπει να έχουν κοινό GND...

----------


## cdesp

Το ξέρω αλλά αν βάλω κοινή γείωση το monitor χοροπηδάει ενώ έτσι είναι σταθερό.

----------

